# Two Cats, Jeep Wrangler, and 2500 Miles



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, and one of the cats is CRF.

I was hired far, far from Orlando (NW Arizona) so I need to drive my two cats with me. I'm very limited on funds so I have to jettison pretty much everything I own except the cats, laptop, acoustic guitar, my favorite clothes and work clothes and that's about it.

I don't want to sit them in carriers for hours on end. Maybe if there were some kind of large, soft carrier I could put them and a litter box into (I'd even toss the back seat of the Wrangler if I had to).

If I end up having to make frequent stops, any ideas? I don't know if leash is an option. Casey won't even wear a collar. He fights until it's off.

Any ideas, products to buy, etc?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Whn my ex husband and I moved from New Jersey to Oregon we had a cat and a dog. We did the trip in 5 days so we could give the cat as much time out of the car as possible (Hotel rooms) and he was surprisingly good for the trip. 

We bought some disposable litter boxes. They are made of a flimsy plastic and have cheap non clumping cat litter in them. You peel off the top paper and it's ready to use. We had a large dog crate for the dog and put a litter box in the back of it (which he never used) and a blanket in the front with his favorite toy. We would pick up fast food just before arriving at the hotel to keep from having to leave him (and the dog) alone in the room, and when we got to the hotels we put down a litter box in the hotel room closet.

He cried for about the first few hours of the first 2 mornings but the last 3 days it was old hat to him. We were even able to leave the crate door open and he would lay with the dog on her little spot (she had a tiny little ..hole... in all our stuff in the backseat against the door). When we'd stop for breaks for us and to walk the dog, my ex would just put him back in the crate until we'd start driving again. 

I would absolutely suggest you microchip in case there's an escape and use your new address and a cell number when you register so they can track you easily.

 It should be an interesting trip. I'm facing a possible one as well and HOPING MowMow handles it as well as Anthony did.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, MM. They're microchipped. A dog crate sounds like a great idea. Thanks. I just have to find the right size for my near useless-for-moving vehicle!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a large dog crate with a litter box in the back for when I take my boys on a car ride. The box I use is a "Wonderbox" which is a disposable paper box and I just fill it with their usual litter. When It gets too messy, I toss it. You can also use a kitten sized box inside the crate if your prefer that and then you can leave the box in the crate when you stop in hotel rooms so your cats don't get litter everywhere. Here is a picture of the box before I screwed the lid on. The box in front is a box with a pillow covered with a towel. I don't do that any more because the pillow and towel ended up in the litter box. Now it is just the litter box in the back.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

a thin sheet of plywood can be made into a shelf for the back 1/3 on most carriers, just set the carrier half on the ply, trace the edge to cut, mark for the holes, cut & drill, the bolts and the shape of the carrier will help to stiffen the shelf and unless you have a very heavy cat will work just fine (add furring strip stiffeners if required) it will give the cats more space, room for two beds, I set the litter box up front for easier quick cleaning, (have sandwich size baggies ready) ps put harnesses on cats not collars, get them used to them before if possible,


----------



## flygning (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck with the road trip! What takes you to NW AZ??

We just brought my cats from AZ to CA and we did the trip in an entire (looong) day. We were able to let the cats roam free in the car. A lot of people won't recommend it, but the boys were much more relaxed knowing that they could move around on their own, and they spent most of the time back in their crates anyway.

The biggest thing I want to point out is that neither cat used the litter box while the car was moving. We would stop at rest stops and gas stations and sit there for...a long time...waiting for the cats to do their business. They didn't go as much as I would have expected. They wear collars (never could get them to do the whole harness thing) but we never once let them out of the car. They seemed fine with being cooped up that long. The biggest thing I'd worry about is dehydration. Offer them fresh water every chance you get!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

flygning said:


> The biggest thing I want to point out is that neither cat used the litter box while the car was moving. We would stop at rest stops and gas stations and sit there for...a long time...waiting for the cats to do their business. They didn't go as much as I would have expected.


Just a note, on each car trip to my parents 2 and a half hours to 5 hours (depending on traffic), my boys always use the litter box at least once. All cats are different.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the little food and water trays that clip to the metal door are useless, take some of your water from home with you, (some cats get funny about strange water taste)I try load the large crate in a position so the cats can look out if they want to.. my old baka cat we let free roam in the car, but his leash was always clipped to his harness(he used to find cats in other cars when we would get stuck in traffic), my friend had her cat free roaming in the car, the cat set her foot on the window control switch and lowered the window(interstate speed) luckly the cat backed away from the open window while she was getting it back up..


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

flygning said:


> Good luck with the road trip! What takes you to NW AZ??


I used to live in Arizona, and wanted to return. I loved the hiking out there. I came to Florida with my ex, we've since parted ways and I'm not happy here. I'm also underemployed as I was laid off from my professional job a few years ago and have been struggling ever since. I felt going back to AZ was the best option so I applied for some jobs and was hired. Back the the working world! Yay!

Thanks for all the advice. I'll probably go with something like racecarrow's picture (thanks for posting!) I'm mostly worried about Ringo because he is CRF and gets fluids so I know he's going to have to go frequently. I'm still going to do short trips for the sake of the cats AND the Jeep (I do not want to break down in Far West Texas, or anywhere for that matter) so I'm going to take some time. I'll also affix a water bottle to the cage because Ringo knows how to drink from one. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've done a lot of thinking about this since we had a horrendous experience taking an 8-week old kitten from Washington, DC to Boston this fall. If we were going to take Murphy on a long drive, I think what I would do is section off the back of my husband's SUV with deer fencing, or anything that would form a fence between the back and rear seats, and put all his stuff in that back section and let him walk free. I know it's not recommended, but have you ever driven 8 hours with a kitten screaming the whole way? It's not pretty.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Clutch said:


> I'm still going to do short trips for the sake of the cats AND the Jeep (I do not want to break down in Far West Texas, or anywhere for that matter) so I'm going to take some time.


I would get a AAA membership before you head out. A one year memebership will be MUCH less expensive than getting towed from the middle of nowhere.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

How much room is in the back of the car? Do the back seats fold down at all? If you could somehow fit it in, something like the crate in the pic below may work. Room for a bed, small litter box and even a food bowl.. They wouldn't have a whole heap of room once all that is added but it would be more room than a typical cat carrier.
Options Med Dog Cage | Dog Crates | Clipsley Pets & Aquatics | Clipsley Pets & Aquatics

P.s. That's just a random site that came up when I google image searched dog crate, I'm not advertising the particular site, or advocating for them..


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

OK, getting closer to departure. I bought a Sport-Pet soft crate because it's easy to maneuver in and out and I'm going to set it up like racecarrow's picture. I'm going to try both cats in their as they've been kenneled together before. It's 36" x 22" x 22". I was worried they could scratch their way out of it if they really wanted to but I doubt that would happen. I am bringing both of their cat carriers...and that's about all the room I have. I'm bungee-cording the front seat all of the way forward and throwing the back seat away. I've had the Jeep for 11 years and actually had people sit in the back seat a few times. I hope I can fit the few things I need to take!


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

OK, I think I'm going to have a change of plans...I'm figuring it might be best to leave Casey, the healthy cat, with my ex girlfriend for a few months, then fly back and pick him up. This is going to break my heart but there is just such little room in my Jeep for maneuvering, and he's kind of rambunctious. Plus, when I start my new job in AZ I'm going to be out of town for the greater part of six weeks and I'm going to have to board the cats a lot. The total cost is probably a wash but I'm really nervous about this move and if I lost a cat on the journey it would ruin my life.

I have to take Ringo, I've gotten good at sub-q'ing him and giving him pills, and I can check him into a vet to be cared for while I'm away.

Southwest is $75 one way per pet so I can take a cheap fare from AZ to FL and transport Casey more quickly and safely. I think that's best.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

sounds like a plan. Good luck!

There sure isn't much room in a Wrangler thats for sure, even with the back seat out 2 cats plus luggage would be pretty tight, unless you have one of the new fancy long wheelbase ones.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Just a few more days! 

The disposable litter box has been a huge hit with the cats. Ringo's barely left it for three days, and when he's not lying in it, Casey is, lol


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Best, picture ever  cute!


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

So for Ringo has been doing very well! He has handled it like a trooper! Inside his sportpet soft enclosure I put his entire litter box in the back, then the disposable litter pan in front of that, then his food and water in front of that. I dropped him in when I left Monday morning and zipped him in, he instantly curled up and lay quietly. I made it to Orange Grove, MS the first day (around 550 miles) and once I checked into the hotel I carried him in, then brought his litter box in, which he used right away. He got to explore the hotel room and drank a lot of water, but he seemed happy. He did so well the next day I drove all the way to Kerrville, TX. He used the litter box in transit several times. I thought I had gone far south enough to miss this winter storm, but I didn't. I'm staying here an extra day. It's a cute town, and the weather's good enough for local driving but not something I want to test on I-10 and its 80 mph speed limit. I figure it would give Ringo and the Jeep an extra day to recharge. Oh, yeah, I give him 50 ml of sub-q fluids when we stop for the day, too.

Here's Ringo curling up for attention as I type this:










Casey, who is staying with my ex for a few months is a little upset. He was hissing at her even though he LOVED her (Casey hasn't seen her in four years) and is finally letting her pet him after four days. He is trying to get along with her cat, Jojo, but she's not being friendly. She also said he's not eating very much and she's worried, but I figure it's the stress. I can't wait to see him in a couple of months.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

We've been traveling with our cats for years now. Pixel has always traveled with the hubby. He likes to watch the car lights at nite. I made the move from TX to PA few months ago with 5 of the cats. Scoopable Litter in a Rubbermaid tote will fit behind the passenger front seat & the rear seat. With only 2 cats - 2 carriers can be seatbelted (and bungee corded into place in the passenger seat - doors facing you. If traveling in summer never travel with windows open. I use towels to line the carriers - temperpedic foam under the towels works well too. Take extra towels & garbage bags in case one gets car sick or poos in a carrier. I only water & feed while I'm at a rest stop. And I bring a large bottle of water from home with me. I am always very careful about knowing where the cats are in the car when stopping for gas or rest stops (usually they prefer to travel in their carriers). Look for LaQuinta Inns and Red Roof Inns they both take cats without extra charges or deposits and are reasonably priced.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Should have read the second page before I posted. Sounds like you did well on the trip until you hit the nasty weather. Good luck and drive safe.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, he looks pretty laid back and is dealing with the trip great.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

Safe and sound! The trip was perfect and Ringo is enjoying his new apartment. Can't wait for Casey to get here as I miss him, and I'm sure Ringo does too. Thanks again for all of the tips!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm glad you both made it safe and sound.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great news. Glad to hear Ringo is settling in nicely...Casey will be back with you before you know it!


----------

